# Entrance size for Top Bar Hive



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I'm not good at math but I think 1/5 of an inch is smaller than 1/4" which is pretty slim for a bee entrance. I make mine 3/8" X 14 3/4" on my Langstroth hives. Where will you find a tape measure or ruler that has 1/5 increments? The 4" width sounds fine. If it is at the bottom the bees will have an easier time dragging out waste.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You could also just leave a space before placing the first bar, and not have to cut any more holes, with this style of end entrance. More info and pics here:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
That end entrance style worked fine for me.


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

Dwight Mangum recommends 6 one inch holes on the end


----------



## slturner55555 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for the replies. This is the kit we bought. http://virginiabeesupply.com/Top_Bar_Hives.html

I am not sure how to how to just leave a space at the top, like Rader suggested because of the top cover. (Thanks for the link to Bush Farms. ) 

I want to make this easy since husband is doing me the favor of putting together hive and letting me get the bees. He is also adding windows to the sides. 

Since some just leave a space at the top. I am guessing that the location of the holes can be any distance from the top?

Thanks
Sandra


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Sandra, I agree that with that peaked style lid using a top entrance that simply shifts the first bar is probably not practical. In this case I'd put the end entrance hole just under the overhang of the top cover.

You didn't ask about this, but I'd recommend you normally keep the "mite tray" in place even if you are not doing a mite count. In particular, have that screen closed off when you install your bees. There are multiple reports on Beesource of newly installed bees absconding from TBHs with open screened bottoms. I built in a screened bottom into my self-made TBH, but keep it closed off all the time. With the adequate ventilation from a Bush style top entrance, I have seen no need to have the bottom screen opened.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

1/2 x 4 is perfect... I put one at both ends myself use a 1/2 router and abotu 5 inches long...


----------

